# 5 Failed IUIs what's next??!!



## JJar

I just found out today I was not pregnant after my 5th IUI w/ trigger shot, clomid, then femara. 
We did have one m/c early chemical pregnancy a few months back with IUI and one m/c before going getting help last october. My doctor wants to meet with us tomorrow to talk about what to do next. What should we expect?? Any advice?? I'd like to try at least another round of IUI before moving onto possibly IVF or ?? My hubby has morphology issues and a slightly lower count. I may have a shorter LP but that isn't for sure.
We were considering further, more extensive and expensive testing before IVF to make sure the IVF wouldn't be wasted money, but the doctor said that might not be necessary, but we can test if we want. 

Any advice is appreciated ladies, thanks!! Do you think we should try another IUI or go straight to the big time?


----------



## Springy

Don't want to read and run. Just listen to all the dr has to say and you also have the right to a second opinion. I think my clinic does 6 IUI and then moves to IVF if no success. how many follicles are you producing each month? If only a few you could ask about injectables with IUI for a different option before IVF.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Agree with Springy, if you are only producing 1 follicle per month, injectables can increase your odds of getting pregnant. 

1 follicle the statistics on achieving pregnancy is only 6% whereas having 3 follicles increases your chance up to 26%! I would definitely give injectables a shot before moving to IVF (It's much cheaper and less invasive). 

Good luck!


----------



## sunshine314

JJar - I am in the same boat as you. This is my third IUI (fourth round on clomid), I had a chemical back in February and got a BFN this morning (11 dpo with FRER). My hubby has great numbers so it isn't him...it is me. I am only getting one to two follicles per cycle..I am just wondering if I should ask my doctor to move onto injectibles. I just don't know much about them. 

Thanks for the responses Springy and PCOSMom :) 

Do you guys have any more information on injectables? Or do you think femera would help me if clomid didn't? Which brands you prefer and how often you have to do it? I have been googling but there are a lot of different opinions out there. I trust the ladies on here more then the others on the internet.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I have only used Follistim in the past, but this cycle my doctor gave me Bravelle (I start injecting the Bravelle today).

Anyhow, I really like Follistim, it comes in an EPI pen. The Epi Pen is so easy to use and it doesn't look like a "shot". I never had any side effects from the follistim. The only reason I switched to Bravelle is that the doctor gave it to me for free :) I only inject on CD5, CD7, CD9 and CD 11 (some people inject more, some inject less...it's all about how well your body responds).

As far as Femara, I AM A HUGE FAN of Femara! It is gentle and doesn't mess with the uterine lining like Clomid. Plus, it is just a safer drug in general. 

Good luck this month ... hopefully you will see your BFP soon and wont need this info :)


----------



## Springy

I actually do not have any first hand experience with injectables yet as that is our next step as it has been 5 months on clomid for me and only producing one follicle each month so we were advised that our next option would be the FSH drugs (for me it is Gonal F - brand name). I have had 2 failed IUI so we will do another 2 or 3 with the injectables before moving to IVF.

Definitely worth asking your Dr about. I can't comment on Femara, I am not sure it is used in Canada the way it is in the US or UK for fertility.


----------



## JJar

Thanks everyone! I'm going to ask about injectables as I usually only have 1 oT 2 follicles. I'll keep you posted on what the doc says. 
Best wishes to us all!!


----------



## sunshine314

Yes, thanks ladies. AF should be here any day now...so onto another month. *sigh* I am just so sick of this fertilty stuff and I wish I just knew in the end that it would all work out. I don't care how long it takes...I just want to know that it will work one day.

Coming on here has really helped. Thank you ladies for all your help and support.


----------



## JJar

Sunshine, so sorry. I can relate! After a long conference call with me my hubby and my doc, we decided one more IUI, then IVF. With my husband's sperm issues, an expensive injectable cycle might be a waste of money. We are looking at about $14K. Yikes. That is a whole lot of pressure for this last IUI to work. Sigh..............


----------



## Springy

Why are you spending 14K on drugs and IUI?? If that is what they are quoting you, you need to get a second opionion and find a new clinic. Drugs and IUI should NOT be that expensive. When you start talking those costs those are more in the realm of IVF, and even that here in Canada it is about 10 to 11K a shot with 5 of that being the drugs.

I was told for the injectable drugs for a month for IUI it would be only 1K and then the procedure being 400 so a total cost of 1400 NOT 14K!!


----------



## rd2mommyhood

Hey Ladies...in the same boat...just had my fourth failed IUI. I had one with clomid, then stopped responding to it...moved on to follistim. My IUI cycles with meds cost around 1,200-1,500 depending on how much medicine I needed to purchase. Insurance Sucks!! No coverage for anything. Just spoke to my nurse and IVF is my next step. They are trying to see if I qualify for any studies going on in the practice to reduce our expenses drastically...def worth asking about! Tired of this waiting game...3years and counting. Just found out someone else is pregnant...didn't even want kids. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Flake-y

Hi there,

I had 2 failed IUIs before trying IVF which worked first time. In our case, out of 17 eggs collected during IVF, only 3 fertilised so that was obviously a big reason why the IUIs didn't work, & I'm very glad we didn't try another IUI. EVery situation is different though, just wanted to give you my experience!

Lots of luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------

